# Muskie Trolling



## kovach63

I want to get my boat set up to do some muskie trolling but had a few questions. The boat is a Procraft Fish and Ski which I love but it doesn't have any rails to mount the rods to. My thought was to get a pedestal mount for the rear of the boat and attach a 2x4 or 2x6 to it to which I could mount rod holders. Anyone have any thoughts or concerns about doing it that way? I figure I'll have to run a rope or something to the cleats in the back to keep it from rotating. I was also thinking about using Folbe Advantage Pedestal Mounts as they would sit nicely on top of my mount. 

I will not use it for much trolling but I'd like to have an option that can be removed when not in use. Any help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## kovach63

I really like the looks and layout of the Tite-Lok stowable trolling mount but I just don't see it or the rod holders being sturdy enough for musky. 

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Tite-Lok-Stowaway-Trolling-System/738239.uts

I'd be curious to know what people think of this as it would be perfect if it's rugged enough as whatever I come up with be used for walleye as well.


----------



## winchesters/diesel

This is what I use the picture was trolling for eyes but it pulls big cranks with no problem.


----------



## Catproinnovations

I just have the down east s17's bolted to the my gunnel on the sides then the back use Atwood rod holders and point down in the water straight back









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ShutUpNFish

Its great to get ideas from the various muskie fishermen all over....I've been doing this for sometime and when I bought my new boat last spring, I made sure I set it up right and with what I felt was the best money could buy. I used to have Fish-On rod holders and they worked great. However, I decided to go with the Down Easts now (thanks to Chad) which attach to Cisco rod holder systems. They are made locally in Cleveland Ohio and I could not be happier! And the track system makes this very versatile and adjustable for both walleye fishing on Erie or muskie trolling anywhere! Here is my set up and if you have any questions feel free to ask!


----------



## kovach63

I appreciate all of the pics as they all give me some ideas. I attached a pic of the back of our boat. There's no gunnels to mount any of the rod holders. I'm still leaning towards coming up with a mount that would go off of the back pedestal seat. 

How does the "cannon" style mounts work when pulling the large crankbaits? That's what the pedestal mount has at Cabelas as I like the portability of it and the fact that it already has the mounts but I am unsure if it would be rugged enough for musky fishing. I know it would work great for walleye and I'll probably use it for both but don't want to limit myself. 

http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/largeImagePopup.jsp?productId=738239&cImage=s7_017464_999_01


----------



## ShutUpNFish

Those will work, however, for muskies you are eventually going to want more adjustability so that you can raise and lower you rod tips while in the holders. That allows for a well staggered spread and also helps prevent floating weeds and debris from going down your line to your bait. If you are simply planning on doing some occasional, leisurely muskie trolling, the tubes along the back like that should be alright. Its all in how serious you want to get with it. With your set up, you could mount rail mounts on to that back deck of your boat....


----------



## kovach63

It would likely not be used that often. I would much rather cast all day than troll but my wife and son like to troll and honestly we got the boat so that we could all spend time together so that's why I need to come up with a solution. I hadn't give the rails any thought. I wonder if they'd fit under our boat cover that we got after we got the boat. It's a custom one so there's not a lot of stretch to it. I wonder if they make any quick detach rails as that's another good thought.


----------



## ShutUpNFish

I think a track system would be your best bet because they mount almost flush to your deck and allows you to completely remove your rod holders so you could put your cover on or go pleasure boating. just a thought.


----------



## kovach63

Thanks for all the thoughts and ideas. I will post some pics when I get it all setup. Heading to Chautauqua in two weeks and hope to have it all setup.


----------

